# Double Bound Tele Bodies - Now Available at Maverick Guitar!



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nothing beats a good, double bound, solid alder, full thickness telecaster body IMO. I now carry them! 
I'll have them in my *store* shortly, but I'll sell them here on the forum as well. Just PM me if you want them, and you don't see them on the site yet. 
I'm pricing them at *$180* for the 3TSB, black, and trans blue, *$190 *for the sparkle finishes. 

I have them in 5 finishes - 3TSB, piano black, sparkle blue, sparkle red, and transparent blue. 














































I've got lots of other bodies in my store: *Maverick Guitar*. Check it out!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Too bad they're not HB routed (both positions), I'd take a black for sure  I recognize that probably makes me an oddball tho


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

hey, some rail pickups would probably do the trick!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Too bad they're not HB routed (both positions), I'd take a black for sure  I recognize that probably makes me an oddball tho


Keto: Re-routing is not very difficult. All you need is a couple of clamps, a template (you can make one yourself with a bit of care) and, of course, a router.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh, I've routed enough guitars - a CV 60's Tele (BOUND!) that I routed for a humbucker in the bridge is my #1, and I've built several teles from scratch. I just don't like routing finished/painted bodies, I tend to chip the paint.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah, I hear you on the paint shipping part. Try as I might to not chip paint, but with a thin finish, you have certain compromises.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Those are gorgeous.


----------

